# Hobby store confusion



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok so I went today to a hobby store about a 40 min drive from my house because I wanted to see it and I heard it was nice. Well I got there and it was pretty much all N scale loco's and freight but had a lot of HO and N for scenery. Any way me and the shop owner started talking and he was like trying to convince me that N scale locos/freight/scenery/track/decoders all together is cheaper than HO and I’m pretty sure that’s not true??? But also I told him why I picked HO, easier to work with and the locos move more realistically (well it seems that way to me) I like to make my trains take off very slow and move slow for the most part. But he said it’s the opposite N is more realistic?? I have no experience of N scale except running them once or twice at my local hobby shop and just what I’ve researched online and from word of mouth. Was this guy who was very nice I might add, just trying to get another customer or was he speaking the truth? Or is this just matter of personal opinion?????????????? 

The guy was really cool though and did know alot about trains, he had some nice movable layouts in N scale


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

N scale's detail has improved immensely over the years but I'd be hard pressed to make a case for more detailed---AND less costly than HO. HO makes up a much larger share of the hobby and therefore can defray its production costs over a wider area than N scale, making them much cheaper to produce and sell. HO has a wider variety of older equipment that can be had for pennies on the dollar that N scale simply cannot compare to. It doesn't necessarily mean he's trying to mislead...he simply could be very opinionated about N scale. 

I model both and each has their pluses and minuses. Yes, N scale running has greatly improved but so has HO on an equal level. Many little compromises are made in N that don't have to be done in HO (_truck mounted couplers?_). Settle on the scale you would enjoy most---knowing that each is far improved from 35 years ago when I got in---and just enjoy the hobby based on your own experience, wants and desires. 

35 year old N scale Con-Cor N&W Y6b...










6 year old N scale Athearn SD70...


----------



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry for the 20 questions that guy was so sure of him self that i was wasting my time and money with HO.


----------



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh nice SD70m theres alot of pics or RRpic.net on that guy in pittsburgh area (where I live)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think with the smaller scale you can represent a scene more realistically. The curves can be wider and more natural. HO has the advantage of having more options. An N scaler has the smaller scale to run a railroad realistically though I have seen both set ups in scales. Electronically they are the same. If you are not sure just set one up and try it. I own engines in a few scales.In the end it is a matter of what suits you best.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

GoodTrackRoad said:


> Sorry for the 20 questions that guy was so sure of him self that i was wasting my time and money with HO.


obviously as seller of N scale stuff he promotes N scale and wanted you to buy N scale. obviously sure of himself - were you ever approached by salesman that not going to say "i have the best stuff, no need to look elswhere"?

whats important however is for you to make a decision based on your needs/wants. don't settle for anything else. i'm not bashing N. but if you want HO go for HO (IMHO the better choice, but thats my opinion ONLY). 







BTW, i negatively biased against salesmen of anything.


----------



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have decided on HO a long time ago, I just thought it was wired he was saying the reverse of everything I thought. And I wanted to clear up those mixed results and what better place to do so than asking you guys. I can see this site will be a valuable asset in my model train adventure. 

I did think about N scale at first but I’m laying track about 14" from the ceiling around my living room and eventually more rooms and I wouldn’t be able to see those n scale trains very well in that application.
Thanks again guys :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree that he's just trying to get a new customer to purchase N.
Nothing wrong with that as it's his livelihood.
But what kind of hobby shop only sells one kind of train? I have never seen one that sells just one scale.

My local hobby shop's been here since 1933. http://www.themodelrailroadshop.com/ 
They carry O,HO,N,and I think he's got some Z now though it's not listed on the site.

I got a big selection of O. (got to inventory them one day) around 400 piece at least.
I got around 875 pieces of HO rolling stock and engines.
And just recently acquired (stole them  ) around 300 pieces of N gauge rolling stock and engines.

Me I like the O gauge but you need SO MUCH room to run them.
But also much easier to work with big hands.

I like the N too but they are so DARN SMALL to work with. (I am hoping to get used to them)

So that leaves the HO it's in between the O and N.

But in the end it comes down to I LIKE THEM ALL.

I have a bunch of different hobby shops around me but I get most of my stuff from other sources.
There must be another shop in your area? (though I don't know where you are.)

In the end it's all about you.
Go with what you want!


Edit***************************
Just looked at your location. You mean to tell me that's the only hobby shop in the Pittsburgh area? There must be more?


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

GoodTrackRoad said:


> Thanks guys, I have decided on HO a long time ago, I just thought it was wired he was saying the reverse of everything I thought. And I wanted to clear up those mixed results and what better place to do so than asking you guys. I can see this site will be a valuable asset in my model train adventure.
> 
> I did think about N scale at first but I’m laying track about 14" from the ceiling around my living room and eventually more rooms and I wouldn’t be able to see those n scale trains very well in that application.
> Thanks again guys :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I see your sig says you're in PA. What part?
The LHS was obviously trying to push what he had. 
N scale may be a little cheaper piece by piece. But consider that to cover the same area, you have to buy much more equipment. I ran N scale at first and was basically happy with it, but my aging eyes and hands made it difficult to enjoy. HO fit the bill for me. The other thing that pushed me to HO is the availability of Sound equipped engines.


----------



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

Hamltnblue said:


> I see your sig says you're in PA. What part?
> The LHS was obviously trying to push what he had.
> N scale may be a little cheaper piece by piece. But consider that to cover the same area, you have to buy much more equipment. I ran N scale at first and was basically happy with it, but my aging eyes and hands made it difficult to enjoy. HO fit the bill for me. The other thing that pushed me to HO is the availability of Sound equipped engines.



Im a half hour north of pittsburgh. so just a little ways from springfield.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hamltnblue said:


> I see your sig says you're in PA. What part?
> The LHS was obviously trying to push what he had.
> N scale may be a little cheaper piece by piece. But consider that to cover the same area, you have to buy much more equipment. I ran N scale at first and was basically happy with it, but my aging eyes and hands made it difficult to enjoy. HO fit the bill for me. The other thing that pushed me to HO is the availability of Sound equipped engines.



See the last line of my edited post
Pittsburgh area. (Cranberry Twp PA )


----------



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

big ed said:


> I agree that he's just trying to get a new customer to purchase N.
> Nothing wrong with that as it's his livelihood.
> But what kind of hobby shop only sells one kind of train? I have never seen one that sells just one scale.
> 
> ...



Oh no there are quite a few I have two within two miles of my house, but some are better than others (like always), and im new to the area so im still visting new ones all the time. I just heard about that one somplace online and went.


big ed said:


> recently acquired (stole them  )


 lol


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

GoodTrackRoad said:


> Im a half hour north of pittsburgh. so just a little ways from springfield.


I'm in Springfield near Philly, the other end of the state. If you were near here I'd suggest a few good shops.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> I agree that he's just trying to get a new customer to purchase N.
> Nothing wrong with that as it's his livelihood.
> But what kind of hobby shop only sells one kind of train? I have never seen one that sells just one scale.


everything wrong with that. he is trying to get new customer by seeding doubt and confusion. if he had any sence of decency he would have had customer interest in mind and went "well, i can offer nothing of what you want"

we actually have a store almost completley dedicated to O scale with just cople of G scale stuff. i know, looked wierd to me as well.


----------



## chris conaway (Sep 28, 2009)

the problem with some hobby shops is that either the owner or the people who work there can be very biased for or against things only because they personally like or dislike things, instead of supporting the customer's interests. Most of us know what we like or dislike and it is the shop's job to support that. Any good retailer will do that no matter what they do themselves. The only important thing is that you do what is right for you. I am not saying that they shouldn't make suggestions but the customer is there for them to satisfy not the other way around.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Big Ed I love it "Never enough room,time or Money for all the trains!"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lester Perry said:


> Big Ed I love it "Never enough room,time or Money for all the trains!"



I should add, AND HER GARBAGE TOO!


----------

